# Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

*Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass keiner jemals den Wingboost empfiehlt.
Ich habe 2 auf meinem Radiator vom Corsair H50 Kühler und muss sagen, dass sie echt leise sind bei enormem Luftdurchsatz.

Als CPU-Kühler sind die nämlich wirklich gut (da PWM).

Ich wundere mich nur, dass immer nur Noctuas und so empfohlen werden.

mfg
feldspat

PS: ich weiß, dass der thread nicht so wichtig ist, aber mich interessierts einfach mal.


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

ich habe den wingboost schon einmal empfohlen. 

ist nämlich ein top lüfter, sieht top aus und der gummi-rahmen macht den lüfter sehr leise!


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Ich finde ihn ja auch klasse.
nur lese ich selten eine empfehlung, was mich eben gewundert hat.


----------



## relgeitz (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

ich würd sagen es hängt auch vom angegebenen budget ab, die meisten die anfragen stellen, wollen nicht mehr als 10-12 euro für nen lüfter ausgeben, da ist der wing etwas draussen. find den wingboost auch cool, hab den auf meinem Alpenföhn Brocken drauf. Die Gummis machen das teil einfach leise und die kühlleistung ist super. persönlich setze ich im gehäuse aber auch eher auf preiswertere lüfter hauptsächlich von scythe (und ich würde nie etwas empfehlen, dass ich nicht selbst ausprobiert habe).


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Jo.
Das wirds vielleicht sein.
Und ganz ehrlich ist ja der Wing Boost wegen PWM ja auch nicht sinnvoll als Gehäuselüfter, weil mans einfach nicht braucht.

Aber als CPU-Lüfter is er echt toll.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

als CPU-Lüfter echt ne Empfehlung wert
guter Luftdurchsatz bei akzeptabler Lautstärke und ein scheenes Blau


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Bin ich ja beruhigt...letztendlich.

Dachte er wäre doch nicht soooo toll, weil keiner was drüber schreibt (also fast keiner).


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

naja, vllt liegt das auch daran dass ekl keinen wert darauf legt den lüfter ohne kühler zu verkaufen^^ ich denke viele leute kennen den auch gar nicht und bei namen die bekannt sind, wie z.B. scythe, papst oder noiseblocker ist halt klar dass die auch aktiv werbung machen für ihre lüfter.


----------



## edinho11 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

ich habe den auch bei meinen Megahalem drauf und echt geiler lüfter.
Der kühlt besser wie Scythe Kase-Maru 140mm. Paar mal habe ich ihn auch empfohlen aber ich denke mit 15euro ist er bissel teuer für die meisten.


----------



## x-coffee (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*



edinho11 schrieb:


> ich habe den auch bei meinen Megahalem drauf und echt geiler lüfter.
> Der kühlt besser wie Scythe Kase-Maru 140mm. Paar mal habe ich ihn auch empfohlen aber ich denke mit 15euro ist er bissel teuer für die meisten.



korrekt^^

der lüfter ist ein topding, und schlägt imluftdurchsatz manch anderen lüfter, bleibt durch den gummi-rahmen aber angenehm leise!


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Dann hat der Thread ja vielleicht doch seinen Nutzen .

Dass man das geile Teil mal bekannt macht.


----------



## facehugger (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*



feldspat schrieb:


> Dann hat der Thread ja vielleicht doch seinen Nutzen .
> 
> Dass man das geile Teil mal bekannt macht.


Na wenn das die Verkäufe bei Alpenföhn nicht ankurbelt, was dann


----------



## feldspat (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Hrhr.
man muss doch werbung für die komponenten machen, die man gut findet...oder nicht?


----------



## x-coffee (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

seh ich genauso, damit die hersteller auch weiterhin gute sachen produzieren wenn ihnen gute sachen abgekauft werden. also, kauft euch den wing boost!


----------



## Cr@zed^ (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Der Wing Boost ist der bisher beste Lüfter den ich je verbaut hatte. Hatte zuerst den von meinem Matterhorn und der hat mich dermassen überzeugt, das 3 Gehäuselüfter dazukamen.


----------



## x-coffee (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

und noch ein überzeugter käufer.

gibt es den wingboost eig auch in nicht-pwm-ausführung?


----------



## Seabound (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Wingboost ist absolut klasse. Geräuschniveau und Luftdurchsatz sind imho unerreicht. Kein Plan, warum niemand den Lüfter empfiehlt. Is damit wohl ein echter Geheimtipp!  Die paar Euro Aufpreis sind auch nicht  die Welt. Topprodukt!


----------



## KILLmySELF (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Super Teile


----------



## feldspat (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Da hab ich ja was ins Rollen gebracht.

Wisst ihr was geil wäre?
Alpenföhn in nicht PWM; transparent weiß gummiert und mit blauen LEDs drin...

Kostet dann zwar 20€ aber ist wahrscheinlich der geilste Gehäuselüfter :.

Also...wenn die sowas produzieren würden, wär echt geil.


----------



## edinho11 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

damals habe ich es für meinen Cpu kühler gekauft, schade fand ich das sie nicht ohne PWM hatten.
Deswegen habe ich dann fürs Gehäuse 4 Swif2 von Coolink geholt, die sind aber auch gut aber nicht wie die Wing Boost.
Die verarbeitung ist doch echt super, oder? Wo ich beide Lüfter in der hand hatte,
dachte ich, was für ein unterschied. Rahmen, Kabel, alles extraklasse.
Diesen test habe ich damals gefunden und mich danach gehalten.
IVIs gigantisches 120mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update 12)
MfG


----------



## feldspat (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*



edinho11 schrieb:


> Diesen test habe ich damals gefunden und mich danach gehalten.
> IVIs gigantisches 120mm-Lüfter RoundUp (Update 12)



Kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Und habe den Kauf bis jetzt NIE bereut (hab ich bereut richtig geschrieben oder doch so: bereuht; **** weiß ich grad gar ned)


----------



## Phan (26. September 2010)

*AW: Was haltet ihr vom Alpenföhn Wingboost 120mm?*

Ich habe mir jetzt auch die Wing Boost bestellt. 1x 120er für CPU Kühler, 1x 120er für Gehäuse, 3x 140er für Gehäuse.

Habe mich zwischen dem Wingboost und den beQuiet Silent Wings USC entschieden. Hoffe das meine Entscheidung richtig war .

Gruß


----------

